# Thoughts on hand straps?



## flanniganj (Jun 20, 2012)

Just curious about how everyone keeps a hold of their camera. Personally, I've found I love having the hand strap on my camera and just holding it. I like it better than a neck strap since it isn't as obstructive when taking a photo, and for my style of photos, it rarely requires me to have two hands free.

What is your preference? Hand strap? No strap? Neck Strap? Something else? Why?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 20, 2012)

Black Rapid System. Never looked back since.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 20, 2012)

+1 on Blackrapid, and I also have E1 handstraps on both bodies.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 21, 2012)

also a note on the non genuine copy canon hand straps they are very small the strap is too short and so will not be comfortable for anyone with normal to large hands. midgets and kids should be fine though
I'm talking about the really cheap ebay ones here, packaging all says canon and they look legit till you open them


----------



## RunAndGun (Jun 21, 2012)

I have hand straps on all of my bodies. It's what I'm used to being a TV photog for 15 or so years(it makes it feel more like my lens grip on my "real cameras") and it's more secure when holding the cam(I don't use neck straps because I'm not running around with multiple bodies for the most part).

BTW, I use a Kalt hand strap. I found them on B&H several years ago when I bought my first 5DMKII. I believe they're just under $20.


----------



## mws (Jun 21, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> also a note on the non genuine copy canon hand straps they are very small the strap is too short and so will not be comfortable for anyone with normal to large hands. midgets and kids should be fine though
> I'm talking about the really cheap ebay ones here, packaging all says canon and they look legit till you open them



+1 I bought one on ebay, thinking how could I go wrong at $1.87 with free shipping. I could barley get it on the camera, and then I couldn't fit my hand through it. Ended up using a longer piece of nylon webbing I had laying around and making it work.


----------



## bvukich (Jun 21, 2012)

Black Rapid RS-Sport & DR-1, also an E1 handstrap.


----------



## RC (Jun 21, 2012)

Anyone have experience with both Black Rapid and Carry Speed?

I've been leaning towards Black Rapid RS7 w/FastenR-3, but then I discovered the Carry Speed CS-PRO w/ the new C-3 mounting plate. I really like the mounting plate concept. Then just earlier today I saw Neuro's posted mod which is impressive and I now I'm rethinking BR and a workable plate mod.
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7493.msg137424#msg137424

Questions

1. I'm intrigued with Carry Speed's ball head connection. But it looks like it could be somewhat restrictive and less relaxing than BR's connector. Any experience on the ball head connection?

2. BR definitely looks to have a more comfortable strap then CS's. The RS7 curve looks the most comfortable. Any comments on comfort between the two?

3. Any issues with BR's connector rubbing on your camera?

4. When do you use a sling style strap? (wedding shoots?)

5. When do you use a hand strap? (walk-around with a top loader bag? Otherwise isn't a sling strap and top loader combo redundant?)


Photo source: http://www.carryspeed.com/products/cs-pro-camera-sling-system


----------



## mws (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd be interested in hearing from someone who has tried Carry Speed. Looks like a interesting system, my only concern is that I would have a big metal thing sticking out when not using the strap.


----------



## RC (Jun 21, 2012)

mws said:


> I'd be interested in hearing from someone who has tried Carry Speed. Looks like a interesting system, my only concern is that I would have a big metal thing sticking out when not using the strap.



Clink on the link in my post then check out the last image, there you see how to remove the ball-head stud.


----------



## dstppy (Jun 21, 2012)

+1 to OEM Canon handstrap . . . I have an Arca-Swiss plate for both my 5DmkII and 60D that accepts the strap, throw on the BlackRapid sniper shoulder strap for each and you've got IMO the most critical accessories ever.

Neruo clued me in to an "A-dapta" (Johnny Cash style) for a manfrotto ball head and it's a perfect circle of utility and ergonomics . . .


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 21, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Black Rapid System. Never looked back since.



+1...bought one last month, LOVE IT. Now I can carry 5D III with 70-200 all day 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/661579-REG/Black_Rapid_RS7_1BB_RS_7_Camera_Strap.html


----------



## Menace (Jun 21, 2012)

Black rapid RS7 - makes life a lot easier than Canon's original straps. Check out You Tube for many educational videos


----------



## K3nt (Jun 21, 2012)

Black Rapid RS-7 here as well. For photographing time consuming events like dogshows etc there is no competition. The one grip I have is, I'd like to see something similar for other tripods as what 3leggedthing.com developed. A quick release/tripod mountplate for the black rapid. 

I was also looking at the SunSniper, which is a bit more secure, but it was so hard to get a hold of one I stopped trying.

Actually, that's my second gripe with the RS-7. The quick release lock at THE BACK. I used cable ties to really lock it. Sometimes you move in shady areas and it is just too easy for a quick fingered thief to unlock it and swipe your camera. Not often but sometimes.


----------



## Wrathwilde (Jun 21, 2012)

I prefer the Spider Holster, no straps to get in the way, camera doesn't swing away from your body when you bend over. 

Built sturdier than a tank,. I'd never go back to any "strap" system.


----------



## rwmson (Jun 21, 2012)

Isn't that a strap hanging below your camera? :


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ughhhh I gave up on finding a perfect all in one solution that didn't have too many drawbacks. I just use a BR RS-7 and keep both a monopod and tripod plate each in each my two bags. I switch from film to digital bodies quite often and like having one strap to use on both, The Black rapid sling does a good job. I have a Carry Strap BR clone but it just doesn't stay put and the carabiner thingee loosens up over time. It just stays at home now.


----------



## RichATL (Jun 21, 2012)

I use a Lens Loop when out walking around (when not working/shooting)
http://www.lensloop.com/

and a wrist strap similar to this that stays on all of my bodies 
http://www.dsptch.com/collections/wrist/products/camera-wrist-strap-camo

I use the wrist strap the most... particularly when shooting a session. Long straps just get in my way, and never trust myself that I won't swing the camera into something on set.
So I just hold it in my hand (down by my side) and use the wrist strap (just in case)


----------



## kiniro (Jun 21, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Black Rapid System. Never looked back since.


+1 for the Black Rapid System. The only problem that I have with it is when I'm carrying my backpack and then there's no way for me to use the Black Rapid strap. I can attach my camera to my Kata backpack's straps but then it is a pain in the butt to take off the backpack because you have to remove the camera straps.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 21, 2012)

kiniro said:


> +1 for the Black Rapid System. The only problem that I have with it is when I'm carrying my backpack and then there's no way for me to use the Black Rapid strap.



I have no problem wearing a Lowepro Flipside pack (400 AW or 300) and the BR strap at the same time... I put the BR/camera on first, then the pack, so the BR strap is against my back (under the pack), but over the shoulder strap in front so the camera can easily be raised for a shot. I usually lengthen the BR strap a little so the camera hangs under the pack in back.


----------



## westr70 (Jun 21, 2012)

Black Rapid RS-Sport and two Opteka hand grips which I really enjoy.


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 21, 2012)

I used the Kirk plate, BR strap, Kirk clamp and Canon E2 hand strap.


----------



## Wrathwilde (Jun 21, 2012)

rwmson said:


> Isn't that a strap hanging below your camera? :



Nope, just a pic of the Spider Holster system from the linked article. No straps on my cameras.


----------



## crasher8 (Jun 22, 2012)

Why is the newer Canon handstrap always backordered?


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 22, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> Why is the newer Canon handstrap always backordered?


I got mine on eBay for $15 USD. It took a couple of weeks to get it but I am very happy with it.


----------

